# Oyster Shells



## higherme (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, I got some oyster shells from Sunshine Coast and would like to put them in the fish tank. I heard they are good for the tank?
What should I do before putting them in the tank? wash with water? anything special I need to do??

Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

They're mostly calcium carbonate. If you do plan to increase both pH and KH, then you may put them in your filter otherwise don't.


----------



## higherme (Apr 20, 2009)

so it's not a idea to put them in the tank for decoration??


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

if your ph and KH is low and you do consistent water changes, it could be ok. its like the opposite of adding driftwood to a tank. Do you have any snails? I believe snails will eat them.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

also beware of salt content on the shells, you dont want to increase the salinity of your aquarium, if you do put them in wash thouroghly.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The earlier replies have answered you, and I would strongly suggest you not add shells. You haven't indicated the pH and hardness of your tank water, and by comparison the tap water, so it is difficult to assess the extent of the effect. But one thing is certain, the shells will dissolve, adding salt (even if washed this can still occur) and calcium, and depending upon the water volume and size/number of shells, the pH will rise as will the hardness. If you have livebearers or rift lake cichlids, this will not be a problem. But if you have acidic water fish, it is certainly the last thing you want. And, if the salinity or pH changes enough, fish stress occurs and that leads to other health problems and even behavioural issues. Fish are trapped in your aquarium water, and anything that alters it is going to have an effect on the fish internally.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SinCrisis said:


> also beware of salt content on the shells, you dont want to increase the salinity of your aquarium, if you do put them in wash thouroghly.


Salt is not an issue when it is washed thoroughly. By this time, there is very little trace of salt to damage the fish from osmotic shock. No reason to worry about beach sand, corals, etc either unless you do not want a very high KH depending on your fish. It could prove beneficial on some species and snails though.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i think if you post your water parameters, people on this board could help you better and give better recommendations.


----------

